# Older women more fertile than we're led to think!



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/womens-health/10838177/Why-fertility-is-far-from-finished-at-40.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting broodychick, thanks for sharing.   Attempted to share some of it with DH who declined so see any positivity due to consultants who have insisted that I am too old, and too fat, for the past four years.  Ancient at 36 eh.  Although they never once explained to me why I never conceived earlier, when I was young and thin.......   xx


----------

